# (le/les) X % - article devant un pourcentage ?



## Frapap

Bonjour,

Comme toujours, relisant mes traductions je suis assaillies par des dizaines de doutes.
Voilà donc que je demande votre aide.

Voilà ma phrase :

Il y a 30 ans, 43% des Brésiliens vivaient en ville, maintenant ce pourcentage touche (le) 80%

Est-il correct de dire que le pourcentage "touche" ? Et encore, faut-il écrire l'article devant le 80% ? Moi, je ne le mettrais pas, mais on le fait en italien, d'où mon doute.

Merci !


----------



## tie-break

Je pense qu'on peut parler d'un pourcentage qui _touche _(toujours pas d'article devant le chiffre)_,_ mais pour ta phrase j'aimerais mieux une tournure de ce genre :

_Il y a 30 ans, 43% des Brésiliens vivaient en ville, pourcentage qui aujourd'hui atteint 80%..._

D'autres avis ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, _touche_ n'est pas correct dans ce contexte ; il faut bien dire _atteint_. Quant à l'article, il peut être omis, mais si on veut l'inclure, il doit être au pluriel :

_Il y a 30 ans, 43% des Brésiliens vivaient en ville. Ce pourcentage atteint maintenant *le* 80%._ 
_Il y a 30 ans, 43% des Brésiliens vivaient en ville. Ce pourcentage atteint maintenant *les* 80%._ 
_Il y a 30 ans, 43% des Brésiliens vivaient en ville. _ _Ce pourcentage atteint maintenant 80%._


----------



## tie-break

Maître Capello said:


> _Ce pourcentage atteint maintenant *les* 80%._


Intéressant Maître 
Existe-il une règle permettant toujours l'article au pluriel devant le chiffre ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir ce fil ainsi que le lien que j'y avais donné…


----------



## tie-break

Merci pour le lien Maître 

Mais alors, toujours dans la phrase de Frapap :

_Il y a 30 ans, *les* 43% des Brésiliens vivaient en ville..._

serait également envisageable, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Montaigne

Non, tie-break, sauf si tu dis "les 43% DE Brésiliens QUI vivaient...".


----------



## tie-break

Maître Capello said:


> Quant à l'article, il peut être omis, mais si on veut l'inclure, il doit être au pluriel :
> _Ce pourcentage atteint maintenant *le* 80%._


Ce qui n'est pas le cas si l'on parle de 1% ou de 1,5% (je crois ) :

_Ce pourcentage atteint maintenant *le* 1,5%_

n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Montaigne

Oui, tie-break, "le" s'utilise quand le % est inférieur à 2.


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> Non, tie-break, sauf si tu dis "les 43% DE Brésiliens QUI vivaient...".



Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique… Certains grammairiens condamnent en effet _*les* 43 % des Brésiliens vivaient_ et le considèrent comme un helvétisme. Grevisse accepte cependant cette tournure, en précisant toutefois qu'elle est peu régulière.


----------



## rouelle

Bonsoir,
J'ai un doute sur l'expression des pourcentages en français. J'avais cru comprendre qu'en français on n'employait pas l'article défini devant à différence de l'espagnol où c'est obligatoire. Et pourtant je viens d'entendre dans un JT français sur France 2, alors qu'on parlait du chômage, la phrase suivante: "Dans un pays où le taux de chômage dépasse le 25%", carrément avec l'article défini. Je n'y comprends rien... Alors peut-on utiliser l'article défini devant les pourcentages français? Et si oui dans quels cas? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,
La question de l'emploi d'un article défini devant un pourcentage rejoint celle de l'emploi d'un article devant tout autre numéral. Dans les deux cas, l'article défini joue son rôle qui est bien sûr de définir, de distinguer.
• _deux enfants jouaient sur la pelouse_ ou _*les* deux enfants jouaient sur la pelouse_
• _vingt-cinq pour cent_ ou _*les* vingt-cinq pour cent_
Dans l'exemple cité, les deux usages, avec ou sans article, sont possibles sans que le sens ne change.
_• Dans un pays où le taux de chômage dépasse les 25% _(*les* 25 % est plus courant)_
• Dans un pays où le taux de chômage dépasse 25%
_


----------



## rouelle

Merci de votre réponse. Oh là là, alors si j'ai bien compris, on peut toujours utiliser l'article défini devant les pourcentages (si on veut donner un sens défini à ce pourcentage précis? On m'avait toujours dit qu'on n'employait pas l'article défini devant les pourcentages, c'est pourquoi je ne l'ai jamais employé... 
En tout cas, ici je vois que vous avez corrigé le 25% pour LES 25%. Je me demande: serait-ce seulement dans ce cas car ce LES a un sens spécifique (comme si c'était 25% des personnes, car la phrase: LE 25% des personnes, serait-elle correcte?
Merci encore


----------



## SergueiL

Il me semble que le pluriel est en effet plus courant, "les 25%" plutôt que "le 25%" mais le singulier n'est pas rare. La différence doit se situer dans la nuance que l'on veut exprimer _in fine_ : soit on exprime prioritairement un pourcentage pur, une proportion et le singulier s'impose, soit on met en avant les éléments de ce pourcentage (on les individualise) et c'est le pluriel qui sera utilisé. Cela reste à confirmer. On retrouve la même incertitude dans l'accord du verbe, au choix avec le pourcentage vu comme un substantif ou avec le complément :
• 80 % des inscrits a voté
• 80 % des inscrits ont voté


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour,
J'ai lu tous vos posts mais j'ai un doute pour cette phrase... Pourriez-vous me dire si l'article indéfini ici serait correct? "J'ai payé seulement UN 10% du coût total de l'article".
Merci d'avance


----------



## SergueiL

Rien ne justifie l'emploi de l'article indéfini dans cet exemple, il vaut mieux le supprimer. 
Par contre on pourrait avoir : _J'ai payé seulement UN dixième du coût total de l'article_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour tout le monde,

on va dire_ le _ou _les 1,5% du profit_ ?

Merci bien de votre avis !


----------



## tilt

On dira _les_, à mon avis.

On le dirait même s'il s'agissait de 1%, d'ailleurs... Voir par exemple ici.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec tilt et ce même si, normalement, le pluriel commence à 2.
[…]


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah... donc c'est un cas où la grammaire et l'usage ne s'accordent pas... Je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Merci bien pour cette information ! Et merci aussi pour les liens proposés 

[…]


----------



## roquette

Bonjour,
Aujourd'hui une personne qui se considère bilingue espagnol français m'a dit qu'on peut utiliser l'article indéfini devant un pourcentage si ce pourcentage correspond à quelque chose de déterminé ou de précis. Ça m'a semblé un peu bizarre car j'ai vu dans ce fil qu'on dit qu'il vaut mieux le supprimer, donc je me demande si c'est courant de l'employer, si c'est normal et si c'est correct...
Voici la phrase type:
Un 20% des élèves français pensent qu'il faudrait supprimer le bac. (ce serait d'après cette personne qqch de déterminé...) je n'y comprends rien, je ne vois jamais l'article indéfini avec les pourcentages, je ne sais pas si ça existe...
Un grand merci par avance si quelqu'un peut m'aider.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'article indéfini ne s'utilise en effet pas avec les pourcentages, en tout cas pas dans la variété de français que je connais.


----------

